# Egyptian Cartouche Stone Tablet - A Tutorial DIY



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Happy Saturday all!

This week I decided to take a scenic prop filled trip down to Egypt and have built a prop I have wanted for many years, my own large format Egyptian cartouche (43" tall!). This is a awesome build and quick prop to put together and will look great in many different builds. Expect more in this line over the next bit, I am in an Egypt kick and have a TON of ideas.

Have a good one all!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty!

I’m familiar with air dry clay (notorious for cracking as it dries), but had never heard of air dry foam clay. Apparently it’s quite a thing with folks who are into cosplay.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Hey Roxy,

Yeah, it is great stuff! I buy the Crayola stuff I find at the local hobby store when it goes on sale, It's not invincible, but it's pretty resilient when dry.

I find that poking your nose into other prop areas every once in a while provides great inspiration for using things that you would never think twice about. 

As always, thanks for watching


----------

